# Human Urine



## shawnbfromjersey (Aug 22, 2010)

That's right I said it (Human Urine). I have used my own urine diluted with water for the past 2 years in my vegtable garden and I have had good results. So I thoght that I would go ahead and do the same for my cannabis. Let me tell all of you nay sayers right now. Human urine is sterile. Its safe. It is loaded with nitrogen and potassium. Its organic and won't burn ( must be diluted). Its free. And before you even reply with a negative feed back. Google this (Human Urine As Fertilizer) and see all the scientific info and studies that are out there. Go on youtube and search human urine as fertilizer. Watch all the cool videos of good info before you even think about posting eeewww gross. And if you still have some negative feed back then your stuck in a box and not that intellecual


----------



## Serapis (Aug 22, 2010)

Nothing new to see here....


----------



## sguardians2 (Aug 22, 2010)

AAHH, Just piss on it!


----------



## sguardians2 (Aug 22, 2010)

Couldn't pass it up, sorry


----------



## W Dragon (Aug 22, 2010)

have to agree have used it before and wouldn't hesitate to use it again if it was needed


----------



## MonkeyFonics (Aug 22, 2010)

ive been hearing more about this. could be nice experiment for long run savings, but it would probably save you hassle to just get some nutes from the hydro store. hope it works out!


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 22, 2010)

what dilution ratio do you use?


----------



## shawnbfromjersey (Aug 22, 2010)

I dilute with a 10 to 1 ratio. Well I really don't measure I just pee in a 1 gallon pot then almost fill with water. And about the experiments you don't have to do them. They have already been done. And yes I have good nutes that I buy and I use them on my vegtable garden along with urine and I am doing the same with my girls. I must say when I came home today they really perked up a bit and the buds had a growth spurt. Tomorrow I am going to have 2 multi vitamins and a quart of green tea and give them some super pee with trace minerals.


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 22, 2010)

damn yo this joint smells like wet diapers homie...


----------



## uberdank (Aug 22, 2010)

i use my poo to fertilize the soil and urine for foliar spray, works great!


----------



## Aaces (Aug 23, 2010)

uberdank said:


> i use my poo to fertilize the soil and urine for foliar spray, works great!


 LOL, good one! I have 2 kids still in diapers and rather than throw out, I just open the dirty diapers up and lay them out flat around my girls. Another good thing is once the pee diapers dry out, I can reuse them.


----------



## hoss12781 (Aug 23, 2010)

I've pissed around outdoor plants to keep the deer and other wild animals from enjoying my plants, guess I was killing two birds with one stone


----------



## shawnbfromjersey (Aug 23, 2010)

See they you guys go with making uneducated jokes. I said nothing of using feces. allthough you can use feces as fertilizer. It must be treated with chemicals at at a plant and heated. Yes there is commercial fertilizer being made from sewage at your local water treatment facility. Now enough with the wize cracks and google human urine as fertilizer and see for yourself all the good benefits of using pee.


----------



## shawnbfromjersey (Aug 23, 2010)

Peeing directly on a plant might burn them. You should always dilute. Oh and some more advice. Urine won't work in a dwc. Because after a few days the urine turn into ammonnia. The only way to use it in a dwc is to add compost tea or worm casting to the dwc so the microbes can break down the ammonia into ammino acids.


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Aug 23, 2010)

shawnbfromjersey said:


> I dilute with a 10 to 1 ratio. Well I really don't measure I just pee in a 1 gallon pot then almost fill with water.


 This probably won't work for me...I piss like a fire hose! haha

SLB


----------



## Dinosaur Bone (Aug 23, 2010)

I am all about applying a special urea nitrate solution to my Compost Pile.... but not as excited about using it directly on the plants, especially indoors. 

People who are shy or afraid of applying the ideal compost starting formulae can buy "compost starter" at the garden center. One consists mostly of granular Urea Nitrate, and the other kind is Kelp granules.


----------



## kether noir (Aug 23, 2010)

i have read this on here before, if you cant buy real plant food then i guess bathe them in your waste. glad that its working for you. you add to that cat pee scent, eh?


----------



## 420God (Aug 23, 2010)

I wouldn't suggest this for indoor gardens but it does work great for outdoor. The urine collected has to be use within 24 hrs and it has to be diluted a minimum of 1:5 or it will become ammonia. If you really want to use feces you can do this also but you would have to collect it for a while and let the nitrogen break down in a compost mix with egg shells to help level the ph and give the mix better drainage.


----------



## Dinosaur Bone (Aug 23, 2010)

420God said:


> If you really want to use feces you can do this also but you would have to collect it for a while and let the nitrogen break down in a compost mix with egg shells to help level the ph and give the mix better drainage.


   In Korea, I actually saw 2 farmers fighting over a bucket of Shit!!! We had an old school half a fiddy gallon drum outhouse on that particular site. Our Platoon Sgt. broke up the fight, and put an end to it. The 2 newest buck privates were given some diesel fuel, and a lighter... "Here you go young men, its exactly like that scene in Platoon... same way I did it in Vietnam .. except you don't get to smoke weed while you do it. Just imagine, and pretend I rolled you one and helped out with your special task.."


----------



## shawnbfromjersey (Aug 23, 2010)

Why not for in door afraid of some pee smell


----------



## 420God (Aug 23, 2010)

For only that reason. If it's something you don't mind then I guess it's ok. I flush every week just to make sure there are no build ups in the soil from anything I feed them. Better safe then sorry, wouldn't want the roots to lock up. If you do the same thing then I guess the smell wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## shawnbfromjersey (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't care about the smell. Infact I don't smell any of my urine. I have an inclosed closet grow room. Still all I smelll is weed. So far I used urine two times and the plants really perk up and the leaves turn greener.


----------



## glassblower3000 (Aug 27, 2010)

uberdank said:


> i use my poo to fertilize the soil and urine for foliar spray, works great!


good god!!!!!!! I hope I never smoke your weed!!!!


----------



## The Lurker (Aug 27, 2010)

What strain are you growing?

Cat Piss? 

-TL


----------



## Spanishfly (Aug 28, 2010)

Whatever rocks your boat - but urine contains SALT which is toxic to non-marine plants.


----------



## wheezer (Aug 28, 2010)

Human waste has metals in it that's going to be hard to flush out of the plant. All that info is not on something that is going to be smoked. BIG difference than eating something grown with it. You have to remember, when you read about ferts and stuff, Cannabis is one of the few plants that we consume by smoking. It makes a difference on how it burns and taste. It's like people always taking about using molasses on their plants. It works great and is healthy for the plants, but the nutrients in molasses don't flush out easily, and if you use it up to harvest, it wil effect the flavor negatively. Metals in ferts make a difference when smoked, so be careful!


----------



## wheezer (Aug 28, 2010)

That's right too! If it was such a great thing to do to your cannabis plants, more hippies would be pooping and pissing on their plants, and they don't. hahahha


Spanishfly said:


> Whatever rocks your boat - but urine contains SALT which is toxic to non-marine plants.


----------



## Spanishfly (Aug 29, 2010)

In the middle ages, when nearly everybody worked on the land, virtually every dwelling had a dungheap. Human and animal dung would be piled on, until it was large (or smelly) enough. It was then covered and allowed to rot for a year, after which it would be dug into the land. Poo makes a good fertiliser, probably the best, certainly the most natural, but it must be well rotted.


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 31, 2010)

i cant see feces or urine being very sanitary for indoor growing. there is also a 2 year old thread on this debate on here that is still going.


----------



## Ironbird420 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hmm this is good news to me, my place of living which includes my place of growing has burst water pipes so I just been flushing the toilet with buckets of water. However my plants are located in my bathroom and I always wondered if the urine smell would affect the plants at all. Now I guess I could just piss in one of my buckets and use that as my watering agent. 

Now before everyone judges calling me a sick bastard for not flushing. I live on a lake and I live in a separate house from my old folks so its not all bad I just keep the bathroom door closed and gather water from the lake to flush.


----------



## gobbly (Aug 31, 2010)

Spanishfly said:


> In the middle ages, when nearly everybody worked on the land, virtually every dwelling had a dungheap. Human and animal dung would be piled on, until it was large (or smelly) enough. It was then covered and allowed to rot for a year, after which it would be dug into the land. Poo makes a good fertiliser, probably the best, certainly the most natural, but it must be well rotted.


I could be wrong, but I'm thinking that the diets were predominantly grain based. I don't think carnivore feces is nearly as good a fertilizer as herbivore feces...


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Aug 31, 2010)

So, if you ate asparagus the night before, does it change the flavor of your bud .


----------



## moongirl1000 (Jun 29, 2011)

I am an organic Gardener. I use Urine on all my plants as a fertilizer.I water it down but don't measure exactly how much I use. It would be very difficult to damage your plants with this.You would be more likely to damage them by over watering than you would with the use of urine. Plants love it!!!
I believe that we are all sold stuff that we don't need. We are much better equip naturally to survive than we realize. All these bottles of potions and lotions we are told that we need. Its just Babylon money making scam that's spoiling the earth.
I use urine in my watering can and Worm casts, seaweed nutrient, Molasses as fertilizer. I make my own compost from garden and kitchen waste. 
Sometimes I make a fertilizer out of nettles.; Just common nettles In a 5 litre water bottle fill with water and leave for a few weeks.Added watered down to your watering can plants love this too.
To keep the slugs at bay I scatter broken egg shells and old coffee grounds around my plants which they Hate and to keep the bugs at bay a spray of Garlic water once in a while as a deterrent. My plants look beautiful !!
It feels very rewarding to know I have grown my plants in a totally natural way


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey, one time I was super drunk and I pissed in the closet. Now if there was plants in there, I could have been helping them! LOL


----------



## smok3y1 (Jul 13, 2011)

sguardians2 said:


> AAHH, Just piss on it!


 I lol'd haha


----------



## hoagtech (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice. I've been peeing in circles around my plants to keep deer away. I didnt think it was viable fertilizer. sweet deal. Keep the cheap beer comin.


----------



## hiluxphantom (Jul 14, 2011)

well Im appalled that someone would be so quick to do that i mean theres even a saying. "don't shit where you eat" , but damn i dont care if quality nutes cost money


----------



## uberstuber (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree, are you guys oblivious to the valiue of bud? OH NO! 200 bucks on nutes for the summer i'm crying!!!!!!!!!!

PISS?

What are you trying to prove?


----------



## hoagtech (Jul 14, 2011)

uberstuber said:


> I agree, are you guys oblivious to the valiue of bud? OH NO! 200 bucks on nutes for the summer i'm crying!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> PISS?
> 
> What are you trying to prove?


Well their is place for pee other than as a fertilizer. If your growing outdoor and you dont want a visible fence around your crop because of helicopters, than you have to resort to other methods to kept vermin and deer away. Such as insecticide dust circles, and peeing around your plants. It sounds primal but it works. I guess fertilizer is an added bonus


----------



## cannawizard (Jul 15, 2011)

nothing new but its still useful to know, i add a lil piss once in awhile in my soil compost w/ a dash of fish emulsion... lolz, nasty recipe ;P


----------



## chuck guttersohn (Aug 21, 2011)

i take opaites every day for pain if i use my urine for fertlizer what if any thing could happen


----------



## chuck guttersohn (Aug 21, 2011)

can i use my urine if i take pain pills every day would it effect the plants any i never been on this site so i dont even know if i am doing this right how do you ask for advice ?


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 21, 2011)

chuck guttersohn said:


> can i use my urine if i take pain pills every day would it effect the plants any i never been on this site so i dont even know if i am doing this right how do you ask for advice ?


*nothing will happen to your plants, just makes sure to sterilize ur pee (1st) before using it


----------

